# Spiky fretless 6: UVA instruments 'Thor' Memnock signature



## ixlramp (Mar 3, 2009)

I love evil looking instruments, this has to be one of the most beautiful.

:: UVA Instruments :: Custom electric guitars, basses and violins


----------



## Brendan G (Mar 3, 2009)

I would hate to imagine how neck heavy that instrument would be, though it does look quite great to me as well, if the body was bigger it would look (and balance) better.


----------



## lobee (Mar 3, 2009)

Actually with the strap pin so far forward I doubt it neck dives that much if at all.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 4, 2009)

I would gladly sacrifice at least four of those extra "frets" to have a neck pickup in there.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 4, 2009)

i agree on it not looking neck heavy, the upper horn looks to be right above the 12th fret-area


----------



## Fionn (Mar 4, 2009)

how many frets??? does look sick tho


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 4, 2009)

Fionn said:


> how many frets??? does look sick tho



not a single one!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 4, 2009)

Really pretty instrument, rather dig the MTD style headstock and love the front of the body curves. I do have to agree with yingmin in getting a "neck" pickup in there.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Mar 14, 2009)

Fionn said:


> how many frets??? does look sick tho


 
Firstly, I agree with what MF Kitten said, it's fretless, but if it did have frets, there would be 33.

GOD DAMN!


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 15, 2009)

wow. 8 string guitar version would be cool


----------

